
Show HN: Merge – combine multiple processes in one terminal window - Svetlitski
https://github.com/Svetlitski/merge
======
techdragon
This one is definitely getting added to my regular toolkit if shell utilities.
It seems much easier than long pipelines of tee trickery or complicated
temporary file descriptor based redirects or shared buffer craziness.

------
jujodi
Very cool. I would love to see it support a couple commands for killing and
restarting the merged processes individually

